
No, the 2019-nCoV genome doesn’t seem engineered from HIV - HugoHobling
https://theprepared.com/blog/no-the-2019-ncov-genome-doesnt-actually-seem-engineered-from-hiv/
======
mytailorisrich
"Doesn't seem"? More like actually isn't.

And, no, HIV, isn't an experiment on a Polio vaccine gone bad, and Ebola isn't
a "bio-weapon".

Every time these new virii trigger conspiracy theories by fruitcakes. These
days social media are fertile ground for spreading these 'diseases'.

